# Let go



## Rebsi

Hi there,

I`m looking for the correct word(s) for "let go"; "let it go" in Tagalog. The meaning should be "release". For example: Someone can`t let go of a memory, an experience (bad or good, doesn't matter). So to this person you can say "let go", "let it be", "leave it behind you".
I hope you know what I mean. Does anyone know what the correct words in tagalog are?

Thanks anyway.
Rebsi


----------



## DotterKat

Here are some choices,  roughly in increasing levels of language formality:

1)Kalimutan mo na 'yan (_Forget about it_.) OR Kalimutan mo na siya (_Forget about him/her.)_
2)Huwag mo na 'yang isispin (_Don't think about it anymore/Stop thinking about it_.) OR Huwag mo na siyang isipin. (_Don't think about him/her anymore_.)
3)Pabayaan mo na ang nakaraan. (_Let go of the past_.)


----------



## Rebsi

Thank you for the answer. A friend of mine told me that "pakawalan"  also means "let (it) go". Is that right? is it even correct to just say "pakawalan" or are there any words missing?


----------



## DotterKat

Rebsi said:


> Thank you for the answer. A friend of mine told me that "pakawalan"  also means "let (it) go". Is that right? is it even correct to just say "pakawalan" or are there any words missing?



_Pakawalan_ would have a connotation of releasing or letting go of something or someone in the context of your original question. It would be incomplete by itself, so you have to say something like:

_Pakawalan mo na ang nakaraan_. (Let go of the past.) Note that this also sounds a bit formal and one could imagine it being the title of a movie or a song. However, it is correct and appropriate for the thought you wish to convey.


----------



## Jeffjohn

hayaan mo lang


----------



## mataripis

Hi! My Tagalog translations are 1.) Bigyang laya (bulakan tagalog) 2.) Alpaseh or bitaweh (katimugang tagalog) 3.) Laya ka(my version)alpas ka, bitaw ka


----------



## Rebsi

Hello again,

I'm looking for the translation of these words and am not sure if I have the correct answers:

Release, let go (only verb) = Kalimutan, bitawan?

Thank you very much for your help!


----------



## mataripis

Rebsi said:


> Hello again,
> 
> I'm still looking for the correct translation of these words and phrases....
> 
> 6) release, let go (only verb)
> 
> I have already some answers, but I don`t know if they are correct:
> 
> 6)kalimutan, bitawan,
> 
> Thank you very much for your help!


Rebsi. ... 6) release- pawalan o bitawan / Let go- bigyang laya


----------



## latchiloya

Hi Rebsi,

As to how the thread is ending up, I kind of understand what you actually mean. Everything has been explained by the people above. If you are asking for the translation of the English word _"release",_ it is equivalent to the ff:

_bitiw and/or bitaw;palaya; pakawala; kalag

_Note: the application of each word differs and relies on the context even if say the word has exact translation but still they differ from the application. It woud be better if you give us the sentences you would like us to translate.


----------

